
Learning data-driven discretizations for partial differential equations - telotortium
https://www.pnas.org/content/early/2019/07/15/1814058116
======
telotortium
Summary: [https://ai.googleblog.com/2019/07/learning-better-
simulation...](https://ai.googleblog.com/2019/07/learning-better-simulation-
methods-for.html)

